# Shower Mixer Tap replacement - Starfire



## 100769 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi all, 

Has anyone had any experience of replacing the shower mixer hot/control unit. Ours is leaking and I have taken the MH in for a hab check and for the unit to be replaced.

At first glance it appears as though replacing the unit may be a major job involving some fairly serious dismantling of the shower room to get at the back of the control unit.

To be fair, the company doing the hab check and the work are going to contact Autocruise After Care Techy people for advice before they start work but I wondered if anyone had experienced the same problem?

Keith & Viv


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

I had a major leak from the shower mixer tap a few months ago. Managed to get it off/out and found one the useless push-fit connections was leaking. And also realised that the unit was in fact "Crome" [spelling?] plastic rubbish. No chance of a like-for-like replacement down here is Spain and I didn't have time...........off on another tour. A few mins in Leroy Merlins, our version of B&Q, and I found a "Real" mixer that fitted the hole perfectly, just needed a MH to domestic size pipe adaptor. Perfect and better.


----------



## 100769 (Aug 29, 2006)

Ray,

Thanks for your reply.

Fortunately, the company carrying out the work have managed to solve the problem with the tap without needing to strip out the whole of the shower room - a result for them and us !!

I am told that the later design of Autocruise has addressed this issue and they have redesigned the shower room to allow easier access to the tap and the connections.

Keith


----------

